

Meet the Master of the Old-School Clicky-Clacky Keyboard - mukyu
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/meet-master-old-school-clicky-clacky-keyboard/

======
thomasrossi
When I type on my old keyboard it's like I really mean it, when I type on a
touchscreen it's like there no weight in the words

